# Wooden Moulding Trim Query



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Does anyone know where I might be able to a length or two of trim/moulding similar to the photo below










The profile I need is the peice to the right hand side of the photo - it covers the join of two peices of panel forming a corner.

Many thanks
Paul


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

B&Q have a good selection of this type


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> B&Q have a good selection of this type


.......... as do Wickes


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

OK  I missed out the obvious places :lol: :lol: 

I was thinking it wasnt their domain

Thanks you chaps


----------



## teddyj (Jan 3, 2012)

*Wooden moulding trim query*

Any decent kitchen specialist should be able to help


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Paul,

One of the major manufacurers of mouldings as sold by the DIY shops is Richard Burbidge at Chirk see http://www.richardburbidge.com/ They may produce something that will do the job for you.

If you can't find the exact profile that you want give me a call direct and I will have a word with my neighbour who is a cabinet maker, he may be able to help. I'm sure you know how to get hold of me.

Rod


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've not seen that profile, but Magnums do a flatter faced L shape if you don't find anything at Been&Queued etc.

Not what you want, but might help others Magnums profile


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks all

I am trying to replace the profile that runs down the corner of the loo.shower. Most important is to get the colour right or it will look like a bodge. A run to B and Q etc is in the pipeline. I'm going to take the shelf for the television with me for a colour match


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

1302 said:


> Thanks all
> 
> I am trying to replace the profile that runs down the corner of the loo.shower. Most important is to get the colour right or it will look like a bodge. A run to B and Q etc is in the pipeline. I'm going to take the shelf for the television with me for a colour match


Impossible to tell colour on a puter, but think of Double glazing and flooring companies for trim too.


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*mouldings*

Hi , cant tell if it is beech or oak , but if you go to a local joinery company im sure they will have some off cuts and machine you the section you require .
The top section looks like staff bead you find on sash windows but i dont know if you would get that from a diy store in hard wood .
kenny,


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Struck out at B and Q and Wickes...

Nothing even close.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

O'Learys in the Hull area do carry this type of material and this would be my first call. There are many motorhome dealers who stock used or second hand materials too. Most motorhome shows have at least one supplier with a stall containing a variety of such things. 
Good luck!
Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try Knollbeck on Ebay.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Its known as bullnose cornice. Have a look under mouldings at

www.hpponline.co.uk I used to work there, the website is good and can be sent on carrier.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi
> 
> Its known as bullnose cornice. Have a look under mouldings at
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, saved for later in the build.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

1302 said:


> Struck out at B and Q and Wickes...
> 
> Nothing even close.


I've found some in stock at Knollbeck, see the attached picture, it's rubbish but zoom into the top right hand side, it looks very much like your molding I thought, postage would be expensive if you need the full length, but if not he'll cut it to length for you.

My phone battery was almost flat so couldn't check against yours and only just managed to get the single rubbish photo.

If it's not too clear in the posted pic, PM your email and I'll forward it to you as a full file then you can zoom in more betterer like.


----------

